# iPad Mini



## crono782 (Oct 23, 2012)

New iPad Mini was officially announced today. Personally, I like my iPhone because I really just want it to work and i consider Apple a necessary evil in that area, but for my tablet needs, I will stick with Android (Nexus 7) and opt to not support Apple's "walled garden" model.

http://www.techradar.com/us/news/mo...apples-ipad-mini-officially-announced-1106107

Thoughts?


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Oct 23, 2012)

If they had made it half the size of the reg iPad and made it around the $250 mark it might have been worth it! For it being only $170 difference between it and the reg one I would(16gb version)and (if I didn't have one already) just buy the bigger one! What a waste of RND!


----------



## sands67 (Oct 23, 2012)

the price point is way too jigh. it would have made more sense to have it at 249.  With google dropping the price of the nexus soon the mini will only make sense cost wise to thosr already in the apple eco system


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 24, 2012)

Price is too high and the specs are blah compared to the Nexus 7.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 24, 2012)

I think the specs are okay, just not enough to warrant that price. And what's w/ the all metal casing? I dig my plastic gadgets that will survive a 3 foot drop.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 25, 2012)

crono782 said:


> I think the specs are okay, just not enough to warrant that price. And what's w/ the all metal casing? I dig my plastic gadgets that will survive a 3 foot drop.



I love the metal back, but after having the Nexus with a textured rubber back I prefer the latter. This is another reason why I bought a Nexus 7 for my boys. It's been dropped numerous times, not a single scratch.


----------



## Ceasare (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks guys!  I am torn between this and the latest nook or kindle

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

